# How is Sunlight?



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Thinking of taking a trip to sunlight. Is it worth it on a powder day. The trail map shows all sorts of expert terrain. Is this for real? Good steeps + trees?


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

i live 4 miles from sunlight. It is a nice, small area. The terrain is good and it has some nice tree skiing. What it lacks in size it makes up for in lack of crowds. On a weekday it is empty.

It is worth it on a powder day. Its a great value.

However, on a 16+ inch powder day it is also worth the drive to highlands to hike the bowl. It doesn't get much better than the Highlands Bowl.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Sunlight*



Mut said:


> i live 4 miles from sunlight. It is a nice, small area. The terrain is good and it has some nice tree skiing. What it lacks in size it makes up for in lack of crowds. On a weekday it is empty.
> 
> It is worth it on a powder day. Its a great value.
> 
> However, on a 16+ inch powder day it is also worth the drive to highlands to hike the bowl. It doesn't get much better than the Highlands Bowl.


I second all the above.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for the beta. I opted for wolfie. It's delicious. Many worthwhile 20 minute hikes. Shoutout to the Foothills lodge in South Fork. Cheap, comforable, walking distance from bar.

Zen Alberta Chair
Birds singing, animal tracks
Don't develop Wolfie!

Haiku!


----------

